# frozen bloodworms



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

have you proof this feed for your piranhas? anyone have an experience with this? please i like to know how benefits have this food.

thanxs


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They are fine for your p's but I find them messy.
Best to just feed shrimp tilapia pellets and other whitefish


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Feefa said:


> They are fine for your p's but I find them messy.
> Best to just feed shrimp tilapia pellets and other whitefish


I agree, if your p's are bigger than an inch then its best to stick with fleshy foods like the above mentioned, these foods will fill their belies up much more than bloodworms, blooworms are tiny and only really fed to very young p's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think they're awesome for baby Ps... 
Anything beyond that and they're too small.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i got 2 pygos baby 1" each and 1 pygo about 6", with this bloodworm they stop fights? or what can i do to avoid the bites (between the 2 babies)

thanks


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

hugoale1 said:


> i got 2 pygos baby 1" each and 1 pygo about 6", with this bloodworm they stop fights? or what can i do to avoid the bites (between the 2 babies)
> 
> thanks


If they attack at each other has nothing to do with feeding them bloodworms Hugo, to keep them from attacking at each other you would need to provide them with a planted setup and lots of hinding places. If you were also able to get 'em a couple of friends would be excellent, having just 2 of 'em is not a good deal, 4 or 5 are better numbers talking about pygos.

Cheers.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

my intention is put these pygos with my solitary pygo until they growth in the 240 liters tank, but they are too little yet.


----------

